# New Toll System



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I don't know if this has been posted before but WEF 1 Jul 2011 there is a new toll system on selected Autoroutes, Expressways and National roads in Poland....

http://www.viatoll.pl/en

If you're over 3500kg it looks like a similar system to the Austrian Go Box  .

Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pete

I just found out about it today from a Polish MH friend and was about to post the same link when I noticed your post.

I am living here and did not know till today.

Geoff


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tolls*

About time we brought tolls in the UK. If not a least for non Uk registered wagons.

TM


----------



## TishF650 (Jan 10, 2008)

We'll be there again next year so I had looked at this but like the Czech Republic and Austria it seems that they've not really considered motorhomes over 3.5 tonne.

The instructions are to move your arrow over the vehicle you drive to check if the toll system is obligatory for you. Motorhomes over 3.5t aren't there but I doubt that the enforcement police will accept that as a reason for not having one!!

Chris


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Geoff, I came across it by mistake really, we are off to Rugen soon and were thinking about a quick diversion to the Polish coast and that came up on an internet search.

Chris, the Austrians certainly have considered m/h's over 3.5 tonne, they get hammered with the GoBox  

Pete


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

We had to pay tolls for some sections of the A2 a couple of weeks ago if i remember for they were in the region of 8 zloty per section, we are under 3500kg so paid the same as a car. Diesel was in the region of 4.95 zloty a litre. We had a great time especially Kracow and Poznan. Chasper.


----------



## TishF650 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Pete,

You're right the Austrians do have fun hitting tourists with fines if their vans are over 3.5t and they don't have a Go Box.

But what I meant was that I don't think that was the point of the original legislation when the Go Box was introduced. They're really after revenue from international trucks with these schemes not tourists but because they didn't think of motorhomes over 3.5t we get hit along with the trucks.

In Slovenia this year they didn't have a clue at the border what vignette we should be sold. They wouldn't sell us one for over 3.5t because we weren't a truck but didn't have a category for private vehicle over 3.5t.

In the end after much discussion and a few phone calls they decided that they could only sell us one for a car under 3.5t so we took that and just winged it!

Chris


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We visited Poland in May 2011 and travelled down the A4 toward Krakow. The toll we paid was 8.00 Zloty. The new toll will be 16 Zolty.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

I have looked at this website in preparation for our forthcoming trip and the position for motorhomes over 3.5t is still unclear. Has anyone any direct experience of driving there since the tolls came in. Also I couldn't work out what the deposit was from the website.

Thanks
P+L


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

peejay said:


> I don't know if this has been posted before but WEF 1 Jul 2011 there is a new toll system on selected Autoroutes, Expressways and National roads in Poland....
> 
> http://www.viatoll.pl/en
> 
> ...


Thanks Peejay, you have made my day NOT.
Some where else that I was possibly going to will no longer get my hard earned dosh.
I have spent all day looking at changing to a 3500kg van, you have just given me another reason.


----------

